

Chicago starts warning citizens about crimes they might commit.  - JeremyKolb
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140220/09312226296/minority-report-chicagos-new-police-computer-predicts-crimes.shtml

======
lutusp
When I watched "Minority Report", I enjoyed it but said, "There's no way sane
people will allow this." I'm wrong again.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minority_Report_(film)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minority_Report_\(film\))

~~~
dllthomas
I think it's a bit different when they're using it to discourage, rather than
for enforcement.

As a side note, Minority Report film was changed in some... interesting ways
from the short story. Like, most ways. I recommend reading it. Not that either
should serve any sort of evidential purpose...

